# some time ago



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

That was TICA show in Milton Keynes, we had to stay on the Hotel.
Here is Terzovia Lotos Eliza (silver)ans Purrbodys Clyde of Terzovia (cute white paws)


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

...and a few more....


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Lovely pictures 
Do you still go to TICA shows???


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

I havent for a couple of years but missing it so much that I;ll try to next! Do you go?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very beautiful pictures , lovely cats,


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

lOVELY PICCYS AND BEAUTIFUL CATS


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

siams said:


> lOVELY PICCYS AND BEAUTIFUL CATS


Thanks....


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics such sweet looking cats


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Great pics


Thanks Debbie!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> great pics such sweet looking cats


Yep - that silver madam actually smells of evaporated milk!


----------

